# Sauce Marchand de Vin (without marrow)



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A marchand de vin has a lot in common with a couple of other compound sauces, e.g., bordelaise. You see it a lot in old-school New Orleans high-end, it's a staple at Antoine's, Comander's, Galatoire's, etc. In addition to steak (commonly chateau-briand) it's used to make Eggs Hussarde -- in fact, that may it's most common use.

Mushrooms are an absolute requirement; you can also use a little ham and a lot of minced scallion tops, if you like. 

It may be made with a roux, or take most of its structure from the preceding mere sauces along with some additional reduction. Personally, I take the second route. 

I like my recipe just fine (duh). But take a look at Emeril's on the Food Network site. Very nice.

*SAUCE MARCHAND DE VIN*

(Yield: About 2 cups)

_Ingredients:_
3/4 cup beef stock
3/4 cup red wine or madeira
1 cup sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup scallion tops
1/4 cup country ham (find dice)
1/2 tsp olive oil, 
4 tbs butter, divided
1-1/2 cup demi-glace
Salt and pepper

_Technique_:
Combine the beef stock and wine, and reduce, at a simmer, to 1 cup, total. A big, dry red is traditional, but I prefer madeira.

Meanwhile, thin-slice the mushroom (caps); finely slice the scallion tops, and fine dice the ham. Divide the butter into four pieces, 1 tbs each. Divide two of the pieces in half, so you have six in all. Keep the two large pieces on the counter for the next step. Reserve the four smaller pieces in the freezer.

Preheat a saute pan, and add the oil. When the oil is hot, add the butter. When the foam subsides, saute the mushrooms, scallion tops, and ham. Hint: Do not agitate the pan, or turn the aromatics, until the mushrooms have had an opportunity to brown on their first side. Afterwards, saute in your usual way until the mushrooms are soft. Remove the vegetables and reserve them. Pour off any butter or juices, and discard. Return the saute pan to the flame, and deglaze with the wine/stock mix.

Add the demi-glace to the same sauce pan you used to make the stock/wine mixture, and set it on medium heat. Add the reserved vegetables and the wine/stock. Whisk or stir to combine. Allow to reduce until nappe consistency.

Remove the remaining butter from the freezer and "mount" it as follows: Gently (so as not to break the mushrooms) whisk the first piece into the sauce, until half melted, then start whisking the second piece in. When the second piece is half melted, remove the pan from the flame and whisk in the third until it's half melted. Finally whisk in the fourth piece until it's completely incorporated.

BDL

As always: This recipe is original with me. If you want to share it or post it you have my permission providing you attribute it to me, Boar D. Laze. I would consider it a kindness if you would also mention my eventually to be finished book, _COOK FOOD GOOD: American Cuisine and Techniques for Beginners and Intermediates_.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef BDL,

In 1997 I went to a convention in New Orleans, I experienced for the first time this "_Decadent, tasty, full bodied sauce" at Galatoire's on Bourbon._
_This was the first time I had their chocolate pecan pie a la mode as well , have not had the same since. Quelle domage....._

I had the roux based sauce in mind, and yes the mushrooms are a complete _"must" _for this sauce.

Thank you for clarifying the alcohol, I was not sure about using red wine or Madeira, since your preference is in fact Madeira then allow me to stay with this option, I lean towards it as this is your recipe which I want so much to make. Tomorrow morning , this is it....

The process of the butter applications is true to form.

As for the Eggs Hussarde, what a wonderful breakfast/supper. This should be another recipe for another time....in the egg department or sauce , Not sure ?

This is often served in Quebec City in many french Bistro's and restaurants. I can NEVER SAY NO to something with Hollandaise sauce...

Thank you for getting this information to me so soon. Actually I did not think anyone would have had a step by step approach like this, when I saw this my heart did a little pitter patter !

Du fond de mon coeur

Merci,

Petals


----------

